# Help for Heroes Curry (Fleet)



## Fish (Sep 24, 2014)

As the Gurkha restaurant never got back to me after endless attempts, this was put forward to me by TXL and looks the mutts nutts, as long as we don't end up eating them  

Can those wishing to get together the night before (Sunday) for a quiet bit of nosh and a few jars put their names below (cut & paste) so I can tip them off were coming and can I get an idea of time, I'd say 8pm for 8.30pm to allow those playing nearby time to get to us and we can all meet in a pub beforehand. Obviously those not playing can meet up earlier, happy to share my mobile number via PM.

http://weindian.co.uk/

1/ Fish

Thoughts?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2014)

1/ Fish
2/ Liverpoolphil


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 24, 2014)

If TXL says it's good then it's good. 
Put me, & Imurg down


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2014)

1/ Fish
2/ Liverpoolphil 
3. PhilTheFragger
4/ Imurg


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 24, 2014)

1/ Fish
2/ Liverpoolphil 
3. PhilTheFragger
4/ Imurg
5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday

I have added accomodation as it might help with logistics. Pretty sure the reprobates from Scouseland and Yorkshire/Lincolnshire are up for this as well but not sure who is staying where.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 24, 2014)

would it be best to move this post to Arrange a Game in case people miss it?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 24, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



			would it be best to move this post to Arrange a Game in case people miss it?
		
Click to expand...

I can do that. #supermodpowers


----------



## Birchy (Sep 24, 2014)

1/ Fish
2/ Liverpoolphil 
3. PhilTheFragger
4/ Imurg
5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
8/ Stu C - staying???
9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
13/ 2blue - staying???

Ive put the people down there who I know are coming down the same time as me etc and where they are staying as I have booked them rooms. I think Kraxx and Khamelion will be up for this as well I would imagine as im pretty sure they are at Travelodge Fleet as well.


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2014)

1/ Fish - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
2/ Liverpoolphil
3. PhilTheFragger
4/ Imurg
5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
8/ Stu C - staying???
9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
13/ 2blue - staying???


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2014)

Normal check-in time for Travelodge Fleet is 3pm which is what I will be basing my journey on, anyone arriving at the same time or there-bouts, PM me if you want my mobile number to hook up. I'm aware some are playing Blackmoor or elsewhere, what time are you guys teeing off and expecting to get to the lodge for?


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 24, 2014)

1/ Fish - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
2/ Liverpoolphil
3. PhilTheFragger Travelodge Sunday
4/ Imurg  Travelodge Sunday
5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
8/ Stu C - staying???
9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
13/ 2blue - staying??? 
14/ paperboy - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday


----------



## MikeH (Sep 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			1/ Fish - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
2/ Liverpoolphil
3. PhilTheFragger
4/ Imurg
5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
8/ Stu C - staying???
9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
13/ 2blue - staying???
14/ MikeH - staying at home!
		
Click to expand...


I am all over this, nice work Robin


----------



## MikeH (Sep 24, 2014)

PS best juicer to meet in will be The Oatsheaf about 30 seconds from the curry house

1st round on GM


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2014)

1/ Fish - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
2/ Liverpoolphil
3. PhilTheFragger - staying at Travelodge Fleet Sunday
4/ Imurg - doing what Fragger's doing coz he's driving!
5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
8/ Stu C - staying???
9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
13/ 2blue - staying??? 
14/ paperboy - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2014)

MikeH said:



			PS best juicer to meet in will be The Oatsheaf about 30 seconds from the curry house

1st round on GM
		
Click to expand...


First round will be about 10 bottles of red and 30 pints :thup:

Cheers Mike 

I'm also at Travelodge - understand out tee time at Blackmoor is 11:00 to 11:30


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 24, 2014)

1/ Fish - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
 2/ Liverpoolphil
 3. PhilTheFragger - staying at Travelodge Fleet Sunday
 4/ Imurg - doing what Fragger's doing coz he's driving!
 5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 8/ Stu C - staying???
 9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 13/ 2blue - staying??? 
 14/ paperboy - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday. 
 15/ Pokerjoke-staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday


----------



## Birchy (Sep 24, 2014)

1/ Fish - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
 2/ Liverpoolphil
 3. PhilTheFragger - staying at Travelodge Fleet Sunday
 4/ Imurg - doing what Fragger's doing coz he's driving!
 5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 8/ Stu C - staying???
 9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 13/ 2blue - staying??? 
 14/ paperboy - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday. 
 15/ Pokerjoke-staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
16/ MikeH - Staying at home

Fixed it as it went awol for a moment


----------



## Crow (Sep 24, 2014)

1/ Fish - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
2/ Liverpoolphil
3. PhilTheFragger - staying at Travelodge Fleet Sunday
4/ Imurg - doing what Fragger's doing coz he's driving!
5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
8/ Stu C - staying???
9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
13/ 2blue - staying??? 
14/ paperboy - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday. 
15/ Pokerjoke-staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
16/ MikeH - Staying at home
17/ Crow - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday

Can't miss out on this!
Nice work Fish.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2014)

1/ Fish - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
 2/ Liverpoolphil - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
 3. PhilTheFragger - staying at Travelodge Fleet Sunday
 4/ Imurg - doing what Fragger's doing coz he's driving!
 5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 8/ Stu C - staying???
 9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 13/ 2blue - staying??? 
 14/ paperboy - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday. 
 15/ Pokerjoke-staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday


----------



## 2blue (Sep 24, 2014)

1/ Fish - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
2/ Liverpoolphil
3. PhilTheFragger - staying at Travelodge Fleet Sunday
4/ Imurg - doing what Fragger's doing coz he's driving!
5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
8/ Stu C - staying???
9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
13/ 2blue - Staying Fleet Travel Lodge Sun & Amon
14/ paperboy - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday. 
15/ Pokerjoke-staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
16/ MikeH - Staying at home
17/ Crow - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
18/ Hobbit - defo there for Curry- Residence Unknown


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 24, 2014)

ME and Kraxx are in the Travelodge from Saturday Night, we're making it 5 days of back to back Golf starting Friday at our home club.

1/ Fish - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
 2/ Liverpoolphil
 3. PhilTheFragger - staying at Travelodge Fleet Sunday
 4/ Imurg - doing what Fragger's doing coz he's driving!
 5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 8/ Stu C - staying???
 9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 13/ 2blue - Staying Fleet Travel Lodge Sun & Amon
 14/ paperboy - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday. 
 15/ Pokerjoke-staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 16/ MikeH - Staying at home
 17/ Crow - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
 18/ Hobbit - defo there for Curry- Residence Unknown 
 19/ Khamelion - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
 20/ Kraxx - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday

Does the Restaurant know what it's let itself in for? And who is going to be the unlucky one that goes to the netty to find the rest have legged it, surely we can't do that to Kraxx again.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks like a good night on the cards.
After reading the reviews of the Travelodge I don't think anyone will be in a hurry
to get back there.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 24, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Looks like a good night on the cards.
After reading the reviews of the Travelodge I don't think anyone will be in a hurry
to get back there.

Click to expand...

I think the reviews of that hotel will only get worse after this weekend as well


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 24, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Looks like a good night on the cards.
After reading the reviews of the Travelodge I don't think anyone will be in a hurry
to get back there.

Click to expand...




Birchy said:



			I think the reviews of that hotel will only get worse after this weekend as well 

Click to expand...

I reckon they'll get a Few new Reviews on trip advisor after Sunday night.. I can see the titles now! 

#Bring your own gas mask
#Insufficient Ventilation system
#Possible drainage issues.Steer clear.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm in for the curry.

Stu C is staying over so put him down as well.

Can someone local advise one of the pubs to put a Karaoke night on, for either the Sunday or the Monday - they'll fill the pub.

Any dance offs planned?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 24, 2014)

Definitely in for the curry, I'm in the travelodge as well

1/ Fish - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
2/ Liverpoolphil
3. PhilTheFragger - staying at Travelodge Fleet Sunday
4/ Imurg - doing what Fragger's doing coz he's driving!
5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
8/ Stu C - staying???
9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
13/ 2blue - Staying Fleet Travel Lodge Sun & Amon
14/ paperboy - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday. 
15/ Pokerjoke-staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
16/ MikeH - Staying at home
17/ Crow - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
18/ Hobbit - defo there for Curry- Residence Unknown 
19/ Khamelion - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
20/ Kraxx - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
21/ Oxfordcomma - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday


----------



## Twire (Sep 24, 2014)

Not sure I'll be back in time for this. Will you be staying in the curry house or going to a pub after you've eaten?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 24, 2014)

Twire said:



			Not sure I'll be back in time for this. Will you be staying in the curry house or going to a pub after you've eaten?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully the nearest place with a revolving dancefloor :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm staying in the Travelodge Fleet aswell so put me down for the curry and beers please Fishy.:cheers:beers


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 24, 2014)

1/ Fish - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
2/ Liverpoolphil
3. PhilTheFragger - staying at Travelodge Fleet Sunday
4/ Imurg - doing what Fragger's doing coz he's driving!
5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
8/ Stu C - staying???
9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
13/ 2blue - Staying Fleet Travel Lodge Sun & Amon
14/ paperboy - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday. 
15/ Pokerjoke-staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
16/ MikeH - Staying at home
17/ Crow - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
18/ Hobbit - defo there for Curry- Residence Unknown 
19/ Khamelion - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
20/ Kraxx - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
21/ Oxfordcomma - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
22/ Blue in Munich- staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2014)

1/ Fish - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    2/ Liverpoolphil
    3. PhilTheFragger - staying at Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    4/ Imurg - doing what Fragger's doing coz he's driving!
    5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    8/ Stu C - Travelodge Fleet
    9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    13/ 2blue - Staying Fleet Travel Lodge Sun & Amon
    14/ paperboy - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday.
    15/ Pokerjoke-staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    16/ MikeH - Staying at home
    17/ Crow - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    18/ Hobbit - defo there for Curry- Residence Unknown
    19/ Khamelion - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    20/ Kraxx - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    21/ Oxfordcomma - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    22/ Blue in Munich- staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday 

I shall leave this as late as possible to get a more defined number and telephone them to make arrangements (warn them) of our arrival :smirk:

Thanks for the heads-up on the pub Mike, I'll give the manager a call tonight and see if he's got a Karaoke machine for Peter (Liverbirdie) :smirk:


----------



## philly169 (Sep 24, 2014)

I think il skip the curry, but am staying at the fleet travel lodge so if you do go out after i may join up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			1/ Fish - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    2/ Liverpoolphil - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday :thup:
    3. PhilTheFragger - staying at Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    4/ Imurg - doing what Fragger's doing coz he's driving!
    5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    8/ Stu C - Travelodge Fleet
    9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    13/ 2blue - Staying Fleet Travel Lodge Sun & Amon
    14/ paperboy - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday.
    15/ Pokerjoke-staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    16/ MikeH - Staying at home
    17/ Crow - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    18/ Hobbit - defo there for Curry- Residence Unknown
    19/ Khamelion - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    20/ Kraxx - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    21/ Oxfordcomma - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    22/ Blue in Munich- staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday 

I shall leave this as late as possible to get a more defined number and telephone them to make arrangements (warn them) of our arrival :smirk:

Thanks for the heads-up on the pub Mike, I'll give the manager a call tonight and see if he's got a Karaoke machine for Peter (Liverbirdie) :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 24, 2014)

philly169 said:



			I think il skip the curry, but am staying at the fleet travel lodge so if you do go out after i may join up.
		
Click to expand...

Just come and have a beer then mate, no point stating in the hotel room unless there's a stunner with you:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			understand out tee time at Blackmoor is 11:00 to 11:30
		
Click to expand...

OK, thinking out loud, that should at worse get you in for 3.30-4pm, assuming a quick drink and pleasantries 30/45 minutes then back to book in the lodge (30 minutes max drive) and get ready for the evening 30 minutes (or 2hrs for Rick :smirk, so, meeting in The Oatsheaf for pre-meal drinks from 6pm seems reasonable and then when were all mustered we can go to the curry house.

Shall I bring our intended attendance at the curry house forward slightly (7.30pm) or shall we all have a good natter at the pub for anything up to 2hrs and be at the curry house for 8pm still?  

Then, back to the pub or a wander around Fleet looking for Waifs & strays


----------



## Birchy (Sep 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			OK, thinking out loud, that should at worse get you in for 3.30-4pm, assuming a quick drink and pleasantries 30/45 minutes then back to book in the lodge (30 minutes max drive) and get ready for the evening 30 minutes (or 2hrs for Rick :smirk, so, meeting in The Oatsheaf for pre-meal drinks from 6pm seems reasonable and then when were all mustered we can go to the curry house.

Shall I bring our intended attendance at the curry house forward slightly (7.30pm) or shall we all have a good natter at the pub for anything up to 2hrs and be at the curry house for 8pm still?  

Then, back to the pub or a wander around Fleet looking for Waifs & strays 

Click to expand...

I would say leave the curry until 8 as people will be watching the end of the Ryder cup before getting ready etc.

Does anybody have any idea what time the Ryder cup will finish on Sunday??


----------



## Crow (Sep 24, 2014)

The final singles match goes out at 1.48, add 4 hours (I'd hope they could play 18 singles holes in that time) means the last match should finish around 5.30 to 5.45


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2014)

8 sounds good :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			8 sounds good :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Looking at Ryder cup timings posted by Crow above i reckon 8 will be perfect and also give us time to have a drink to toast Europes victory before heading to the curry house.

:thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeah best make it 8, Kraxx will have to do his hair when we get back from Blackmoor.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 24, 2014)

Robin, me and Junior are heading down Sunday early to get saddled in a decent boozer to watch the golf rather than playing on the Sunday if you fancy joining us?

I may well be smashed by the time we hit the curry house :cheers:

Pm me your mobile number and I can let you know what we're up to.


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2014)

Can someone add me, Rickg and Steve Hogg (my guest) to the list. I assume there is room for us ?


----------



## rickg (Sep 24, 2014)

1/ Fish - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    2/ Liverpoolphil
    3. PhilTheFragger - staying at Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    4/ Imurg - doing what Fragger's doing coz he's driving!
    5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    8/ Stu C - Travelodge Fleet
    9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    13/ 2blue - Staying Fleet Travel Lodge Sun & Amon
    14/ paperboy - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday.
    15/ Pokerjoke-staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    16/ MikeH - Staying at home
    17/ Crow - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    18/ Hobbit - defo there for Curry- Residence Unknown
    19/ Khamelion - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    20/ Kraxx - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    21/ Oxfordcomma - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    22/ Blue in Munich- staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    23/ Richart - staying at Richart's 
    24/ Steve Hogg - staying at Richart's 
    25/ Rickg - staying at Richart's


----------



## Fish (Sep 25, 2014)

Pub & Curry house informed of our approx numbers & times, awaiting reply from The Oatsheaf to see if they have Sky TV to watch the Ryder Cup in the afternoon, if not, I will let everyone know what pub I have found.

Those asking for my mobile to hook-up in the afternoon PM's have been sent :thup:


----------



## wookie (Sep 25, 2014)

Fish said:



			Pub & Curry house informed of our approx numbers & times, awaiting reply from The Oatsheaf to see if they have Sky TV to watch the Ryder Cup in the afternoon, if not, I will let everyone know what pub I have found.

Those asking for my mobile to hook-up in the afternoon PM's have been sent :thup:
		
Click to expand...

They dont normally have a TV in there Robin as mainly a food place now - nearest place will probably be the Old Emporium or a bit further back down towards the station and in Albert Street (one behind the High St) theres what used to be the Sports Bar now called the Cellar Bar.  Its a bit big and echoey in there as only really gets busy Friday and Saturday night but plenty of screens and a pool table.


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2014)

Fish said:



			Pub & Curry house informed of our approx numbers & times, awaiting reply from The Oatsheaf to see if they have Sky TV to watch the Ryder Cup in the afternoon, if not, I will let everyone know what pub I have found.

Those asking for my mobile to hook-up in the afternoon PM's have been sent :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Robin, I haver spoken to the Secretary at North Hants, and he is happy for anyone playing H4H to go and watch the Ryder Cup at the Club. You just need to let the Club know you are playing in the H4H day on Monday.


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2014)

Don't know if it is of interest, but North Hants get a 20% discount on food at the Gulshan Indian in Fleet,264/266 Fleet Road. Doesn't include drink unfortunately. The Secretary at NH reckons we will get the discount if we let them know he has recommended the restaurant. I am happy to speak to the curry house if we are interested. Same deal at the Dansiri which is a Bangladeshi and Indian cuisine which is 305 Fleet Road

I don't know if either restaurant is any good though, so perhaps someone on here has been to them.

Rich


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 25, 2014)

richart said:



			Robin, I haver spoken to the Secretary at North Hants, and he is happy for anyone playing H4H to go and watch the Ryder Cup at the Club. You just need to let the Club know you are playing in the H4H day on Monday.
		
Click to expand...

This was one of the options I was thinking about. 

Cheers rich :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 25, 2014)

richart said:



			Don't know if it is of interest, but North Hants get a 20% discount on food at the Gulshan Indian in Fleet,264/266 Fleet Road. Doesn't include drink unfortunately. The Secretary at NH reckons we will get the discount if we let them know he has recommended the restaurant. I am happy to speak to the curry house if we are interested. Same deal at the Dansiri which is a Bangladeshi and Indian cuisine which is 305 Fleet Road

I don't know if either restaurant is any good though, so perhaps someone on here has been to them.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

Not sure why your discussing ither optiobs, I've booked the curry house as per my link and have had confirmation along with them arranging a single table for us all, if people are going to look elsewhere I need to know to reduce the numbers confirmed above!


----------



## Fish (Sep 25, 2014)

richart said:



			Robin, I haver spoken to the Secretary at North Hants, and he is happy for anyone playing H4H to go and watch the Ryder Cup at the Club. You just need to let the Club know you are playing in the H4H day on Monday.
		
Click to expand...

thanks, I'll see what the others think and go with the majority. Do they allow cheering


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2014)

Fish said:



			Not sure why your discussing ither optiobs, I've booked the curry house as per my link and have had confirmation along with them arranging a single table for us all, if people are going to look elsewhere I need to know to reduce the numbers confirmed above!
		
Click to expand...

 Didn't know it was booked, as I obviously missed that bit of the post. I would not have bothered to try and help if I had seen it. Thanks for the nice response Robin.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 25, 2014)

Keep Calm
  and
Eat Curry


----------



## rickg (Sep 25, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Keep Calm
  and
Eat Curry




Click to expand...

Love it!!

Everyone is trying to do their best to make the weekend as enjoyable as possible for everyone concerned, and everyone is doing it with the best of intentions.....crossed wires are going to happen occasionally, so let's all play nicely.....we're all going to have a great time Sun-Tuesday....:thup::cheers:


----------



## 2blue (Sep 25, 2014)

rickg said:



			Love it!!

Everyone is trying to do their best to make the weekend as enjoyable as possible for everyone concerned, and everyone is doing it with the best of intentions.....crossed wires are going to happen occasionally, so let's all play nicely.....we're all going to have a great time Sun-Tuesday....:thup::cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Dinna worry....  us happy Northern Boys will soon be down to clear things up...  :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Fish (Sep 25, 2014)

2blue said:



			Dinna worry....  us happy Northern Boys will soon be down to clear things up...  :whoo::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

yeah, I heard you were good plate lickers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 25, 2014)

Fish said:



			yeah, I heard you were good plate lickers 

Click to expand...

Were gonna lick you in the comp.:ears:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 25, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Were gonna lick you in the comp.:ears:
		
Click to expand...


This is a golf competition.......right??


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 25, 2014)

rickg said:



			1/ Fish - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    2/ Liverpoolphil
    3. PhilTheFragger - staying at Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    4/ Imurg - doing what Fragger's doing coz he's driving!
    5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    8/ Stu C - Travelodge Fleet
    9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    13/ 2blue - Staying Fleet Travel Lodge Sun & Amon
    14/ paperboy - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday.
    15/ Pokerjoke-staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    16/ MikeH - Staying at home
    17/ Crow - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    18/ Hobbit - defo there for Curry- Residence Unknown
    19/ Khamelion - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    20/ Kraxx - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    21/ Oxfordcomma - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    22/ Blue in Munich- staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    23/ Richart - staying at Richart's 
    24/ Steve Hogg - staying at Richart's 
    25/ Rickg - staying at Richart's
		
Click to expand...

So quiet night out!!


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 25, 2014)

Why am I starting to get the feeling this is going to get very very messy, and I don't mean slopped madras dinner medals. Should start a sweep how many from the Fleet Travelodge will be playing in dark glasses on Monday.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 25, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Why am I starting to get the feeling this is going to get very very messy, and I don't mean slopped madras dinner medals. Should start a sweep how many from the Fleet Travelodge will be playing in dark glasses on Monday.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, i have my ear plugs so i won't hear Hobbit snoring, unlike Siloth


----------



## Fish (Sep 25, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Were gonna lick you in the comp.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Side bet :mmm:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 25, 2014)

Fish said:



			Side bet :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Instead of a side bet - how about, a bet on top for the teams:

For every point behind the other team, they have to put a pound for each point, so if 30 points behind, another 30 pounds between all of you into the H4h pot.


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 25, 2014)

rickg said:



			1/ Fish - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    2/ Liverpoolphil
    3. PhilTheFragger - staying at Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    4/ Imurg - doing what Fragger's doing coz he's driving!
    5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    8/ Stu C - Travelodge Fleet
    9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    13/ 2blue - Staying Fleet Travel Lodge Sun & Amon
    14/ paperboy - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday.
    15/ Pokerjoke-staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    16/ MikeH - Staying at home
    17/ Crow - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    18/ Hobbit - defo there for Curry- Residence Unknown
    19/ Khamelion - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    20/ Kraxx - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
    21/ Oxfordcomma - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    22/ Blue in Munich- staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
    23/ Richart - staying at Richart's 
    24/ Steve Hogg - staying at Richart's 
    25/ Rickg - staying at Richart's
		
Click to expand...

26/ mcbroon - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2014)

1/ Fish - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
2/ Liverpoolphil
3. PhilTheFragger - staying at Travelodge Fleet Sunday
4/ Imurg - doing what Fragger's doing coz he's driving!
5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
8/ Stu C - Travelodge Fleet
9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
13/ 2blue - Staying Fleet Travel Lodge Sun & Amon
14/ paperboy - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday.
15/ Pokerjoke-staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
16/ MikeH - Staying at home
17/ Crow - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
18/ Hobbit - defo there for Curry- Residence Unknown
19/ Khamelion - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
20/ Kraxx - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
21/ Oxfordcomma - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
22/ Blue in Munich- staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
23/ Richart - staying at Richart's
24/ Steve Hogg - staying at Richart's
25/ Rickg - staying at Richart's
26/ mcbroon - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2014)

Fish said:



			1/ Fish - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
2/ Liverpoolphil - Staying at Travelodge Fleet Sunday 
3. PhilTheFragger - staying at Travelodge Fleet Sunday
4/ Imurg - doing what Fragger's doing coz he's driving!
5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
8/ Stu C - Travelodge Fleet
9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
13/ 2blue - Staying Fleet Travel Lodge Sun & Amon
14/ paperboy - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday.
15/ Pokerjoke-staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
16/ MikeH - Staying at home
17/ Crow - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
18/ Hobbit - defo there for Curry- Residence Unknown
19/ Khamelion - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
20/ Kraxx - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
21/ Oxfordcomma - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
22/ Blue in Munich- staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
23/ Richart - staying at Richart's
24/ Steve Hogg - staying at Richart's
25/ Rickg - staying at Richart's
26/ mcbroon - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## MikeH (Sep 26, 2014)

mmmmmm curry

very much looking forward to this - great turnout

Robin, did we decide if we were going to meet for the pre-beer at the Oatsheaf or one of the other (albeit significantly mintier) pubs on the high street that'll be showing the golf?

and a time?

offer still stands for GM to be getting the first scoop in!


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2014)

MikeH said:



			mmmmmm curry

very much looking forward to this - great turnout

Robin, did we decide if we were going to meet for the pre-beer at the Oatsheaf or one of the other (albeit significantly mintier) pubs on the high street that'll be showing the golf?

and a time?

offer still stands for GM to be getting the first scoop in!
		
Click to expand...

The Oatsheaf has not replied to me regarding if they have a Sky TV but Wookie (Simon) has said they don't but I think the golf should be finished by the proposed 6pm onwards meet time in their? We are not at the WE Indian until 8pm so of those watching the golf at different venues, I think between 6-6.30pm in The Oatsheaf is a safe time to meet for pre-meal drinkypoo's.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 26, 2014)

excellent - I should be there for 7


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 26, 2014)

MikeH said:



			offer still stands for GM to be getting the first scoop in!
		
Click to expand...

As I can't make this Mike can I have 1 beer token credit please?


----------



## 2blue (Sep 26, 2014)

1/ Fish - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
2/ Liverpoolphil
3. PhilTheFragger - staying at Travelodge Fleet Sunday
4/ Imurg - doing what Fragger's doing coz he's driving!
5/ PN Wokingham - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
6/ Birchy - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
7/ Liverbirdie - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
8/ Stu C - Travelodge Fleet
9/ Qwerty - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
10/ NWJocko - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
11/ Junior - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
12/ Lincoln quaker - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
13/ 2blue - Staying Fleet Travel Lodge Sun & Mon
14/ paperboy - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday.
15/ Pokerjoke-staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
16/ MikeH - Staying at home
17/ Crow - Staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
18/ Hobbit - defo there for Curry- Travelodge Fleet
19/ Khamelion - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
20/ Kraxx - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday
21/ Oxfordcomma - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
22/ Blue in Munich- staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday
23/ Richart - staying at Richart's
24/ Steve Hogg - staying at Richart's
25/ Rickg - staying at Richart's
26/ mcbroon - staying Travelodge Fleet Sunday and Monday

ALSO..................
If you're a first timer like myself...  then this is what we're playing for, I was told this morning whilst playing in a Club  knock with Brian Slater who donated the camouflaged golf ball. Must say its a very pretty thing.


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2014)

I have been sent some set menu's to consider but for the life of me I can't post them up, it just keeps coming up "invalid file" 

There are 3 in total and they do look excellent value, they are for a minimum of 4 people and are placed on the table in a banquet style, I have been offered a 10% discount off them also. 

I can forward the email and attachments to someone to try if their a bit more techy than me otherwise its just a case of us all ordering on the night.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 27, 2014)

Robin send them to me and I'll get them posted up

PM en route


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2014)

It is not a requirement if we choose any of the set menu's below but they are offering 10% off them and it may make ordering easier.

From my conversations with Sami the owner, the set menus have to have a minimum 4 diners and are placed on the table in a banquet style, with currently 26 of us, and simply thinking out loud, how about we order 10 of the best 1 and 8 each of the other 2 so we can all feast from them trying various dishes? That would work out at Â£22.10 per person for what looks like some excellent starter & main meal dishes along with side dishes?

Thoughts?

If a lot of people just want to order from the main menu that's not a problem but if any groups of 4 or more want to they can still order the set menus between them, if any of you would like to do that, could you let me know so I can pre-advise Sami as best as possible.

Do we have any more takers to add to the 26?

Thanks :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 12405


View attachment 12406


View attachment 12407

Click to expand...

Thanks Phil, if everyone clicks on them *3 times*, they enlarge substantially, well they do for me :smirk:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 27, 2014)

Fish, cheers for organising this, looking at the menus is making me hungry  Happy to go with any of those set menus, the banquet style looks very good


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Fish, cheers for organising this, looking at the menus is making me hungry  Happy to go with any of those set menus, the banquet style looks very good
		
Click to expand...

Phil & Imurg are happy with the set menu strategy also, I think it would be great having all those meals across the table and we all dip in here & their, there's something for everyone I think.


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2014)

I am not sure about my guest Steve, but think he is like me, without a cast iron stomach. We will just order a main course when we get there if that is ok.

We will also have to dash off after we have eaten, as still have stuff to sort out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm suffering with a heavy cold right now so might not make the curry but if I do it will be off the main menu :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 27, 2014)

Banquet's fine for me. It give's a chance to try lots of different things.


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Banquet's fine for me. It give's a chance to try lots of different things.
		
Click to expand...

 You mean you can fill your boots Brian.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 27, 2014)

Off the main menu for me thanks


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2014)

OK, I think what I'll do is when your all arriving in the Oatsheaf I'll come round and ask if you want one of the set menus or order from the main menu, that way those wanting set menus can sit together in those groups of no less than 4 at 1 end of the table and the main menu guys at the other, this will simplify things


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			This was one of the options I was thinking about. 

Cheers rich :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'd prefer a pub Iain so I can stay in my jeans/trainers, don't won't to be changing or travelling in trousers & shoes.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			I'd prefer a pub Iain so I can stay in my jeans/trainers, don't won't to be changing or travelling in trousers & shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me Robin, wasn't sure what was around but sports bar probably good shout? Me and big Andy should be there for 1 ish I reckon.


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Sounds good to me Robin, wasn't sure what was around but sports bar probably good shout? Me and big Andy should be there for 1 ish I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

I'm timing my arrival for about the same, will text you when I've landed somewhere with Sky and post on here also.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 27, 2014)

Banquet is fine with me Fish...  well done for sorting this


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 27, 2014)

richart said:



			You mean you can fill your boots Brian.

Click to expand...

I have a figure to maintain!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			I have a figure to maintain!
		
Click to expand...

Buddha :thup::rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 27, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Buddha :thup::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Sez the stick insect! :ears:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 27, 2014)

Im happy with banquet or normal menu. Whatever suits the numbers when we get there etc.


----------



## rickg (Sep 27, 2014)

Banquet option for me please Robin :thup:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 27, 2014)

Happy to go with the majority, 2 of those menus include a Dansak which is what I would be ordering anyway!

See you all tomorrow night in the pub.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 27, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Im happy with banquet or normal menu. Whatever suits the numbers when we get there etc.
		
Click to expand...

+1 as can't see the menu, and wouldn't want anyone to draw the short straw and have to share with me and stuC.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 27, 2014)

Whatever suits the majority, thanks Robin.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 27, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			+1 as can't see the menu, and wouldn't want anyone to draw the short straw and have to share with me and stuC.

Click to expand...

I think whoever shares with you 2 is going home hungry, and possibly missing a few fingers...

Have a good time fellas. Have a drink for me  :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 27, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I think whoever shares with you 2 is going home hungry, and possibly missing a few fingers...

Have a good time fellas. Have a drink for me  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oo! Fish fingers as well, yes please.


----------



## Crow (Sep 27, 2014)

Can't be bothered to read the menu so banquet is good for me.


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 27, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Whatever suits the majority, thanks Robin.
		
Click to expand...

Hey Blue in Munich, just seen the draw for H4H, just make sure we don't have too many wind assisted shots on Monday


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 28, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I think whoever shares with you 2 is going home hungry, and possibly missing a few fingers...

Have a good time fellas. Have a drink for me  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I don't share food!!


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2014)

I'll see some of you earlier in the afternoon otherwise in The Oatsheaf from 6pm, the price per person I quoted would have been if everyone went for the set menu strategy as it was all added and divided amongst 26 of us but with quite a few delicate individuals amongst us its every man for themselves. 

Those looking to use the Banquet or set menus which are placed down and shared can sit at 1 end of the table and the individual menu diners at the other, the prices for the 3 set menus are at the top of each menu and you have a 10% discount, the individual diners are as priced in the menu.  To have a set menu their must be a minimum of 4 diners, or 1 other with StuC   :smirk:

Looking forward to meeting some new faces and a great night :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2014)

Some of us are un the Cellar Bar, for the last 3hrs   Watching the golf so come and join us


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 28, 2014)

Fantastic evening with the lads


----------



## philly169 (Sep 28, 2014)

Looks like great fun. I've just got to the travel lodge so might pop to the harvester for a few lonely jars!


----------



## rickg (Sep 28, 2014)

Team photo.


----------



## rickg (Sep 28, 2014)

Scouse love in!! 
	

No translators were harmed in the making of this picture!!


----------



## rickg (Sep 28, 2014)

If any scousers  are in the Fleet area, could they please pop into the WE Indian restaurant so that StuC, & liverbirdie can place their orders?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 28, 2014)

Sitting next to StuC
Now officially deaf 

Cracking evening


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 28, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Sitting next to StuC
Now officially deaf 

Cracking evening 

Click to expand...

What, can't hear you


----------



## Imurg (Sep 28, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Sitting next to StuC
Now officially deaf 

Cracking evening 

Click to expand...

What...?
Speak up..!!!!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 28, 2014)

Imurg said:



			What...?
Speak up..!!!!
		
Click to expand...

What????


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 28, 2014)

Imurg said:



			What...?
Speak up..!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Huh ???????


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 28, 2014)

rickg said:



			If any scousers  are in the Fleet area, could they please pop into the WE Indian restaurant so that StuC, & liverbirdie can place their orders?

Click to expand...

:thup:

Bring some ear plugs.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 28, 2014)

rickg said:



			Scouse love in!! 
	View attachment 12418

No translators were harmed in the making of this picture!!
		
Click to expand...

Rick, looks like you've fallen over already!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2014)

Stu talking - Rich listening


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 28, 2014)

Great night,all scousered out can't take any more
Of that whining,oh god out with Stuartc tomorrow 
Will need my ear plugs for sure.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 28, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Great night,all scousered out can't take any more
Of that whining,oh god out with Stuartc tomorrow 
Will need my ear plugs for sure.
		
Click to expand...

If he's playing well, just whisper quietly in his ear that Liverpool are nothing without Suarez and then mention that all plumbers are robbers who prey on the vulnerable. Won't make him shut up but he'll slice every shot he takes after


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh dear, my head hurts


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2014)

The hotel smells of roses


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2014)

It might in your room.......something slightly worse over here......


----------



## Captainron (Sep 29, 2014)

There's got to be some bad heads this morning. I also reckon the poor room service people are in for some nasty surprises when they go to clean the rooms. Anyone want a biohazard sign?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 30, 2014)

Hahaha just got back to the  room after a nice easy relaxing drink after today.

I've had a a great 2 days with everybody and a massive thanks to  PNWokingham for the looking after us at bearwood lakes on Sunday, he's a cracking lad!

Oh and Mike Harris is a proper blert!!!!!


----------

